# Error : 651 BSNL!



## MegaMind (Jan 13, 2012)

Hey guys, i'm getting *Error 651* while trying to connect to internet in my BSNL broadband connection. Was working fine till today morning..

Any suggestions?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 13, 2012)

Did you tried the first 3 solution provided by Google? They ought to be tried. (I hope you must have tried).


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 13, 2012)

Can u point me to it?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 13, 2012)

1) Error 651 with PPPoE connections in Windows 7 | Windows Reference   (Almost all sites/forums are poniting towards this)

2) 





> Also, if you have Adobe (or Apple) software installed, disable the *Bonjour* service.


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 13, 2012)

Bonjour is disabled right from the day i started using itunes...

Just contacted bsnl cc, they said server down till tonight...


----------



## bibinjohn (Jan 13, 2012)

i am from kerala we had net upto1 1am today.. After that it was down.. now its ok. At 9.10pm it came back


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 13, 2012)

For me around 1pm noon it was fine...


----------

